

Beautiful fixed-width fonts for OSX - mariusae
http://monkey.org/~marius/beautiful-fixed-width-fonts-for-osx.html

======
jrockway
Wow, this is the ugliest font I have ever seen. I do like the color-less
syntax highlighting, though.

Also, Haskell looks nicer when you translate things like -> to →, \ to λ, and
so on.

But really, both of these things would look nicer on high-resolution displays.
When can I get a 1200dpi 24" monitor? (In the mean time, you can pry hinting
and subpixel anti-aliasing from my cold, dead eyes. It's a necessity on the
limited hardware that's currently available.)

~~~
tripngroove
+1

I agree; it's grossly wide and so thin as to be almost illegibly sparkly when
it's black-on-white. I don't even want to imagine what this face would look
like knocked-out on black.

There's also a good comment on the source page about distinguishing zeros and
ohs, especially when coding.

------
jmatt
I'd recommend Consolas.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consolas>

OS X Install → <http://www.wezm.net/2009/03/install-consolas-mac-osx/>

With slightly more effort it can be installed on linux.

~~~
tsta
Or DejaVu Sans Mono: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DejaVu_fonts>

------
z8000
This makes me happy.

I tried to make 6x13 for OS X a while back:
[http://fontstruct.fontshop.com/fontstructions/show/6x13_redu...](http://fontstruct.fontshop.com/fontstructions/show/6x13_redux)

Then I discovered the full set of characters (er, codepoints?) supported and
pulled the emergency brake on that idea!

<http://rasher.dk/rockbox/fonts/misc/6x13-full.png>

~~~
Plugawy
Dominoes!

I know what my next pet-project will be.

------
CitizenKane
My current favorite monospace font is Incosolata
<http://www.levien.com/type/myfonts/inconsolata.html> It's an amazingly
legible font and looks great and small and large font sizes.

------
sunkencity
I use misc fixed in a smaller size on osx in mrxvt (in X11 of course). Anti-
aliasing turned off. 256 color goodness in terminal emacs, yummy. This
terminal is incredibly fast (especially with anti-aliasing off), it'll scroll
through a big file in the blink of an eye. I dislike having to wait when
massive input is scrolling through a terminal. I totally love this setup, only
caveat is that I need to attach a mouse to be able to paste into x11.

Here's a link to my .mrxvtrc file <http://gist.github.com/277956>

------
rbanffy
I like the monospaced font (I think it's called "Monospace") that comes with
Gnome. And I have a version of Luxi Mono that has a dot in the middle of the 0
so that it's easier to spot it, but I haven't been using it much.

They are both Mac-friendly, AFAIK. Never tried to move them over to a Mac, but
they do look good on Gnome/X.

Currently I am using "Envy Code R" as my monospaced font of choice.

And I would love to get screenshots of IBM's 3270 series terminals so I could
draw that font as scalable fonts. I love its 6's and 9's.

~~~
andrewf
Monospace under Gnome is, I believe, Vera Sans Mono. Apple ships a slightly
tweaked version of this font in 10.6 as "Menlo."

~~~
joezydeco
I'll second the old IBM fetish. I spent so many hours on old IBM PC/RT
terminals that I can't stand any other font now. It just _feels_ like a
programming font. I even drew a mimic font for MS-DOS.

Vera Sans and Menlo are pretty close.

~~~
rbanffy
I never saw an RT face-to-face, but I spent a couple months daily in front of
3278s. Now I own a 3151 connected to a RS/6000, but it's not the same.

------
JeffJenkins
I switched over to the Bistream Vera family (
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitstream_Vera> ) since it looked decent and had
bold/oblique for the monospace font. I also switched some of my other
applications over to use the variable width fonts in the family for
consistency.

------
mumrah
I've been a big fan of Droid Sans Mono for a while now. My preferred coding
font: [http://damieng.com/blog/2007/11/14/droid-font-family-
courtes...](http://damieng.com/blog/2007/11/14/droid-font-family-courtesy-of-
google-ascender)

------
houseabsolute
A font only a mother could love.

------
crocowhile
Terminus is what works for me. Still very clear and nice on the laptop screen.
<http://fractal.csie.org/~eric/wiki/Terminus_font>

